# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Ayanna Howard

## Airicist

Professor at Georgia Institute of Technology

howard.ece.gatech.edu

facebook.com/ayanna.howard.7

twitter.com/robotsmarts

linkedin.com/in/ayanna-howard

Projects: 

Robot plays Angry Birds

----------


## Airicist

Make robots smarter - Ayanna Howard 

 Published on Feb 6, 2013




> View full lesson
> 
> There are three major rules that we want our robots to follow: do not harm a human, obey us, and protect us. The prerequisite for these rules? We need to make robots smarter. Ayanna Howard explains how robots can become smarter (hint: it is related to how smart we humans are).

----------


## Airicist

Healthcare Robotics for Therapy - video lecture by Dr. Ayanna Howard

Published on Oct 15, 2015




> Ayanna M. Howard, Motorola Foundation Professor and Associate Director of Research at the Institute for Robotics and Intelligent Machines (Georgia Institute of Technology), introduces us to the world of healthcare robotics for therapy purposes. The first point Prof. Howard addresses is the role of robotics in healthcare which is not only to be associated to classical disabilities but to raising the quality of body functionality, hence raising the quality of human life. In this view, she focuses on robots to be used in home environments both by those suffering of classical (genetic or acquired) disabilities as well as by anyone in need of specialized medical care - a robot healthcare assistant. How to provide robotics that can be used both at home and at the hospital in all safety and with highly functional settings and how to have this robots assisting a variety of different individuals in terms of age, disabilities, and specific treatment needs are just some of the questions Dr. Howard addresses in this short but very engaging video lecture.
> 
> Dr. Howard also highlights the benefits, characteristics and current developments of robotic systems employed in assisting individuals when improving their movement coordination or function; for example in children with CP who not only need therapy assistance but also a play component to motivate and engage.
> 
> To find out more about the challenges of robots in therapy, play therapy implementation and robot monitoring/manipulation of the environment in this particular field of robotic application, watch this latest lecture added to our IJARS Video Series.

----------


## Airicist

"Robot Pediatric Coach, with Ayanna Howard"
Georgia Institute of Technology         

interview by Audrow Nash
September 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Ayanna Howard: human-robot interaction and ethics of safety-critical systems | AI podcast

Jan 17, 2020




> Ayanna Howard is a roboticist and professor at Georgia Tech, director of Human-Automation Systems lab, with research interests in human-robot interaction, assistive robots in the home, therapy gaming apps, and remote robotic exploration of extreme environments. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------

